# Room dry after fridge dry, before cold smoke?



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2022)

Going to be doing more cold smoked Albacore tomorrow and just realized I might taking a step I might not need to take.  Typically after I rinse off the dry brine, onto the racks goes the fish and then into the fridge for 5+ hours.  Typically I would then remove from the fridge for a 2 hour room dry spell before going out to the cold 'smoker.

If I am fridge drying for 5+ hours, why do a room dry?   Won't the fridge drying process create the required pellicle allowing the temp of the meat to remain cooler for the final cold smoke step?

Yes, maybe I'm over thinkin' this, but since it is not winter temps outside yet, I need to smoke early in the mornings and yes started to review  my typical procedures.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 10, 2022)

I bring my fish up to room temp after taking it out of the fridge. I think it gets less condensation on it.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2022)

Maybe that's why I've also done it that way.  Thanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 10, 2022)

I room temp everything before I smoke because of condensation. Not sure if you use nitrite, I doubt on fish, but that and salt are safety enough.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2022)

Good info.  Thanks for the replies.


----------

